# funny/artistic videos



## nikos_ (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;kQ_7GtE529M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kQ_7GtE529M[/video]


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;1aMvoaFCMCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1aMvoaFCMCI[/video]


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 4, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> [video=youtube;1aMvoaFCMCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1aMvoaFCMCI[/video]



I don't know what is funnier.  The fact he didn't have the smarts to just drop the weights, or yelling to his mommy.


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 16, 2012)

priceless..


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 16, 2012)

wtf??


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 29, 2012)

you didn't say they had to be accurate.


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Dec 17, 2012)

respect..


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 22, 2012)

Rachel Stevens Sex goddess plays with our balls - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 22, 2012)

Hilarious Green Screen Prank on Weather Girl - Izismile.com


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 23, 2012)

The Ultimate Girls Fail Compilation 2012 - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 23, 2012)

Get Him To The Greek - African Face - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 23, 2012)

P. Diddy And Pharrell Banter about Gangsta [Get Him to The Greek Clip] - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7nI_5AoHvc


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2012)

in his prime his fighting was art in action

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfqqHMtTz4U


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 24, 2012)

?? ?????? ??? ????? ??? ??? ??????????!! - YouTube



epic


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 25, 2012)

Lip my stockings - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 25, 2012)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - The Last Episode (MUST SEE!) - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;WasOH9af9to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WasOH9af9to[/video]


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2012)

Clip Julien Brasart - Pulp Fiction Guitar (Misirlou by Dick Dale)

you can't link to it on youtube so you need to go here to watch.


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 26, 2012)

News Anchor Fail Compilation - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 26, 2012)

^
6:29-6:54    priceless..


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 26, 2012)

girl fights boy beats up big guy karate kicks ass - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMFE7C5y9Zw


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 30, 2012)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/1c5caa1dc68696b8440acb4fe68e4271/tumblr_meqitw3UIG1rzturvo1_500.gif


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 30, 2012)

-Get Him To The Greek jeffrey fury walls scene - YouTube



Get him to the greek - You cant run from me... Im Black! - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIZxEHgA-z4


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2012)

can't help it i like watching this guy. barrera did a good job 
in prior vid. did what a lot of guys didn't manage. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuwHqvF9d_U


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2012)

like mayweather too

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwYYZBLyPqw


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 31, 2012)

"Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Most Awkward Wheel Of Fortune Moment Ever - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2012)

"can you hear me now?"....."YES!!!!" - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 2, 2013)

?????????-??? ??????? ???????? ????????? - YouTube




AEK ATROMITOS EPISODIA - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris Rock Gun Control [12-20-2012] - YouTube



hey chris,come to school,talk to kids
and i m like "fuck the kids"


epic


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 25, 2013)

Nikos Zisis beats the buzzer from half court - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Interview without panties at the prime minister of Serbia - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 31, 2013)

How To Make Powerful Viagra at Home Using Fruits - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 31, 2013)

The Bystander Effect - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2013)

Boob Dance! (Original) - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Feb 4, 2013)

dafuq!??!?!?!?!?!

r they alive or smth?


imagine what titfuck that bitch can give ...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2013)

just good muscle control.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 4, 2013)

can you do that lw?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2013)

This Is What Happens When Advertising Is Done For Women, By Women


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 4, 2013)

is that a yes?


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 4, 2013)

Riot rage: Athens protesters throw firebombs, police shoot tear gas (VIDEO, PHOTOS) — RT


----------



## maniclion (Feb 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Boob Dance! (Original) - YouTube



Now do it with your shirt off so we can make sure no hands are hiding underneath making them bounce....


For you LW The Rock does this in that movie called (I think) Mysterious Island?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2013)

Dwayne Johnson Does a Pec Dance! - YouTube

The Rock "Journey 2 The Mysterious Island" Hilarious Clip!!! - YouTube
watched the movie with my son.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 5, 2013)

Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah (Finland) 2006 Eurovision Song Contest Winner - YouTube


can't understand why that from all european countries they had to won in Greece
lol


i remember that it was the minister of culture who had to give the winners the price, and when they results announced he left


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 7, 2013)

Shaolin Monk Master Super Speed - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 13, 2013)

Take Me Out contestant Emma Walton falls down stairs - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 13, 2013)

Kalinka - YouTube




nikos likes these communist bitches


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.metrogreece.gr/ArticleDetails/tabid/82/ArticleID/230712/Default.aspx


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Yghe3A2wANo


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2013)

http://youtu.be/lkJK01toHww


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Gossip - Get A Job - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 24, 2013)

Assist of the Night: Dimitris Diamantidis, Panathinaikos Athens - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQGEOaA3JIs&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FKtMzRwse4




boom!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=vimeo;60169112]http://vimeo.com/60169112[/video]


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=vimeo;57823463]http://vimeo.com/57823463[/video]


----------



## maniclion (Mar 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/CRkDicwjRQs


----------



## maniclion (Mar 1, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/channels/1nspirational/60560955


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Harlem shake - 9o


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 3, 2013)

bounce to dry hump - YouTube


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> [video=vimeo;57823463]http://vimeo.com/57823463[/video]



lolol


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 6, 2013)

look at these beaty



arabic horses - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 6, 2013)

bruce was bleeding and stil singing...

Rock in Rio 1985: Iron Maiden - Revelations - YouTube


this guy is awesome


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 9, 2013)

??????? ????? ???? ?????! - YouTube




alpha mouse as fuck


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

How To Score A Penalty - YouTube



Funny Football Penalty - Most Stupid Goal Keeper - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 16, 2013)

KILLER WHALE SWIMS WITH DOG - Orcas Hunting or Playing? - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 17, 2013)

Rhino Destroys African Buffalo in Epic Fight - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 17, 2013)

Sports pictures taken at just the right moment - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2013)

*funny!*

Tummy Talk-An Epic Drum Solo - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2013)

Very good family entertainment _ Facebook - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2013)

Hilarious Kid Wakes Up From Surgery - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 26, 2013)

???? ?????????? VS ??????? Mortal Kombat - YouTube



???? ?????????? VS ??????? Mortal Kombat 2 - YouTube



?????????? ??? ??????(eye of the tiger) - YouTube



nazi vs communists in greek tv

they re all in parliament


?????? ??? ??? ?? ????????? ??? ???????? ??? ???1 - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 26, 2013)

???????!!?????? ?? ?? ?????.avi - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2013)

kung pow vs cow pow.avi - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Mar 28, 2013)

Hummer H1 Off Road Driving COMPLETELY Underwater Experience! - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 28, 2013)

ο μαν
α λοβ δις καουντρι


----------



## jagbender (Mar 28, 2013)

Combat Surprise.................... GANGNAM STYLE - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2013)

The Ultimate Golf Fail Compilation | Video on Clip Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> look at these beaty
> 
> 
> 
> arabic horses - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)

Wait for it at the end! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eob371ZgGoY


----------



## jagbender (Apr 4, 2013)

Gluttonous LA bass - YouTube


Gluttonous LA bass - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 9, 2013)

???????-??? Oscar! - YouTube


dafuq


----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> ???????-??? Oscar! - YouTube
> 
> 
> dafuq




time for a beer


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puNhvXutVjQ


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

One bucket carwash - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

traktor racing volvo terror - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

Quentin Robinot-Kiryl Barabanov, table tennis trick-shot 2013 - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

Service ace in table tennis - pro trick shot - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

Scare Fail - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2013)

Alexander Polli Unbelievable Wingsuit Cave Flight! Batman Cave - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2013)

??????????????? How Americans Live Today North Korea Propaganda - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Apr 21, 2013)

jagbender said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puNhvXutVjQ





fuck


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;7y6dDQ129UM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7y6dDQ129UM[/video]


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)

EPIC 
Bohemian Rhapsody On The Way To School - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2013)

Miami Dolphins Cheerleaders "Call Me Maybe" vs U.S. Troops "Call Me Maybe" - YouTube

Video – Our troops thank the Miami Dolphins cheerleaders ? Hot Air


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2013)

what cheerleaders?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2013)

Caught cheating on wife prank | VidAddict.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

Shit Girls Don't Say - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

When Trying To Look Tough Goes Wrong - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2013)

Granny Does A Double Backflip - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2013)

Shit Fat Girls Who Think They're Hot Say - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2013)

[video=vimeo;12099218]http://vimeo.com/12099218[/video]


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2013)

[video=vimeo;12099253]http://vimeo.com/12099253[/video]


----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2013)

What Girls Think About During Sex - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 3, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> [video=vimeo;12099218]http://vimeo.com/12099218[/video]


.

That guy was a dick for fighting a woman


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2013)

May the 4th be with you.


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2013)

Dads dancing:

18 GIFs of Dads Dancing - CollegeHumor Article


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> ??????????????? How Americans Live Today North Korea Propaganda - YouTube


That is funny.  I just watched a Special last night on North Korea.  An Optomitrist went to N Korea to do 1000 eye surgeries in 10 days.  they has a covert American and South American camera team  sneaking video.  The Documentary I saw paints a very differnt picture.


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2013)

Father - Son Dance Battle

Father-and-son dance battle goes viral | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)

Men's Brain vs Women brain - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)

The volume has been off each time I clicked on this. The icon is on the upper left of the video.

A Vine Lesson on How To Wake Up Your Dog


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2013)

Tough Guy! 
The Dumbbell Trick - Screaming Like a Girl - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2013)

Chuck Norris on Gun Control lobby - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)

Big Gas Savings


----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)

Big Gas Savings - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

Sh%t Southern Women Say, Episode 1 - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

Sh%t Southern Women Say, Episode 1 - YouTube
Sh%t Southern Women Say, Episode 2 - YouTube
Sh%t Southern Women Say, Episode 3 - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

Shit Vegans Say - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

Shit Black Gays Say - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

Sh*t 90's Kids Say - THE ORIGINAL!!! - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

SHIT ITALIAN MOMS SAY - Part 1 (Daniel Franzese) - YouTube


----------



## withoutrulers (May 24, 2013)

Gregzs said:


>


This was an amazing book series. I read ender's game and ender's shadow. Both excellent, and I don't usually read fiction.


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

SHIT ITALIAN MOMS SAY 2 (Daniel Franzese) - YouTube

SHIT ITALIAN MOMS SAY 3: Alt Scenes and Outtakes - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

People Of Walmart (Sexy And I Know It - LMFAO) - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

The Perfect Eyewitness Interview - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 28, 2013)

5/27/2013 TIV2 (Tornado Intercept Vehicle) Is Hit By WEDGE Tornado in Kansas - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2013)

Space Janitors Bloopers


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

What is it with women and critters? In this case a monkey:


----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2013)

Adela Tells It Like It Is - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2013)

Misheard Song Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2013)

Misheard Song Lyrics Round 2 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

Video: Man Takes Pony Inside Beer, Liquor Store | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2013)

Prancercise: A Fitness Workout - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2013)

jagbender said:


> 5/27/2013 TIV2 (Tornado Intercept Vehicle) Is Hit By WEDGE Tornado in Kansas - YouTube



One of the reasons that footage would not get broadcast is because it would upset people who have lost loved ones.

Discovery ‘Storm Chasers’ Killed in Oklahoma Twister | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Two tornado ?storm chasers? who appeared on the Discovery Channel series ?Storm Chasers? were among those killed Friday in a severe tornado that touched down in El Reno, Okla.

It was the same area where a Weather Channel crew riding in an SUV survived after the vehicle they were riding in got swept up in a twister and then tossed an estimated 200 yards.

However, storm chaser Tim Samaras, colleague Carl Young and Samaras? son, Paul Samaras, were not so lucky. Details about what happened to them are sketchy, but the news, first reported here by a weather-watchers? Web site called TheWeatherSpace.com, was later confirmed on Sunday by Discovery.

Young and Tim Samaras were both seen on ?Storm Chasers,? which ended its run on Discovery in 2011. The series showed them ? and other so-called ?storm chasers? ? at work in tornado hotspots, including Oklahoma, as they drove their armored, equipment-packed vehicles as close to the great storms as they could. The problem with that is: It?s possible to come too close, with tragic results.


Though the series has been off the air for two years, Discovery maintains an interest in the subject, reflected in a tornado special scheduled, coincidentally, to air tonight (Sunday, June 2) at 10/9c. The show, titled ?Mile Wide Tornado: Oklahoma Disaster,? is a detailed account of the destructive twister that destroyed the town of Moore, Okla., earlier this month.

Neither the two Samarases nor Young are in the special, but Discovery officials said Sunday that the special will be dedicated to their memory. ?We are deeply saddened by the loss of Tim Samaras, his son Paul, and their colleague Carl Young,? says Discovery?s statement. ?Our thoughts and prayers go out to their families.?

On the show tonight, an on-screen ?card? will read: ?In memory of Tim Samaras, Carl Young and Paul Samaras who died Friday, May 31st doing what they love, chasing storms.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2013)

Pets fighting their own reflections


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

Wine cork magic trick


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)

Crazy Hill Climb - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)

Formula Off Road Hill Climb - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)

Formula OffRoad World Cup Norway 2006 - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)

LiveLeak.com - Russian Tampon Commercial


----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)

LiveLeak.com - How to uninstall McAfee (video by: John Mcafee)


----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)

Chinese Stamping Press Load/Unload System.. On the  cheap


This is an older video but I searched and have not found it ever on LL.
Was filmed by EU and USA manufacturers on a tour of factories best practices in  China. The press the workers are sitting in is about 600 - 1,000 tons of  pressure. Normally, there are metal guards/screens all around the press that  would prevent you from getting close enough to get hurt and the parts are  removed either by machine or by hand only after the press has stopped and is  locked in the up location.
This answers the question of why the Chinese can  make parts so much cheaper than the rest of the world. And if a worker gets hurt  or killed, there's a line of 50 waiting to take his place.


Read more at LiveLeak.com - Chinese Stamping Press Load/Unload System.. On the cheap 

LiveLeak.com - Chinese Stamping Press Load/Unload System.. On the cheap


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JItkRLVlf-c


----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=131867910353923


This video is very sensual, and the dancers ae Extremely talented


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2013)

jagbender said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=131867910353923
> 
> 
> This video is very sensual, and the dancers ae Extremely talented



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nswzL8E0YU


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

Felicia Day and Ryon Day: Nickelodeon's Guts


----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)

Got to give this one time  LOL 

6-Year-Old Aaralyn Scream Her Original Song, "Zombie Skin" - America's Got Talent - YouTube


----------



## Jenie (Jun 26, 2013)

little wing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jitkrlvlf-c



cool!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)

16 minute telemarketing prank 
INTERRUPTING TELEMARKETERS (UNEDITED 16 MINUTE PRANK CALL) - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2013)

Blonde On Escalator - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2013)

Police Brutality Backfires (Original) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

The GPS Prank


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

A Live Action Movie Spoof of ‘Daria’ Featuring Aubrey Plaza From ‘Parks and Recreation’


Aubrey Plaza, who plays April Ludgate on the NBC comedy series Parks and Recreation, stars as Daria Morgendorffer, in CollegeHumor?s live action spoof of the of MTV animated series Daria.


Daria Morgendorffer returns to Lawndale and discovers her shallow classmates have grown into shallow adults.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)

Kung Fu with a twist - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)

Semi truck hops over a road and goes up in  flames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Greensburg,IN 

Further info (thanks to LL member someonecouldloseaneye)

A truck driver  ran his semi up an embankment along I-74 near Greensburg, sailed into the air  and burst into flames upon landing. The driver and his 7-year-old son escaped  with minor injuries.

The driver ? Ryan T. Young, 30, Owenton, Ky. ? told  police he was taking evasive action to avoid another vehicle drifting into his  lane when the incident occurred.

?He swerved to avoid the other vehicle  and ran off the south side of the interstate,? explained Indiana State Police  Sgt. Noel Houze in an email. ?The semi ran up a hill then through the guardrail.  The semi then continued eastbound as it ?ramped? the U.S. 421 interchange before  striking another guardrail, tearing off the fuel tanks (and) causing the fuel to  ignite.?

Young, who drove a 2000 Peterbilt, suffered ?some minor facial  and head injuries,? Houze said. The man?s 7-year-old son, riding with his  father, ?suffered only a few scratches.?

Both were transported to Decatur  County Hospital for treatment, Houze said. The crash remains under  investigation, he added

no-slow mo version: LiveLeak.com - Flying truck crashes on the highway


Read more at LiveLeak.com - Semi truck hops over a road and goes up in flames


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)

LiveLeak.com - Red Bull Rampage Top 5 Mountain Bike Crashes


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Korean Woman Does a Bang Up Job of Failing Her Driving Test in Under 10 Seconds

Korean Woman Does a Bang Up Job of Failing Her Driving Test in Under 10 Seconds


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Star Trek is much sillier when voiced by the cast of Archer

Star Trek is much sillier when voiced by the cast of Archer


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2013)

anyone here have a lucky charm? 

The Things They Carried on Vimeo


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

Wet Dog - YouTube


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> anyone here have a lucky charm?
> 
> The Things They Carried on Vimeo



My stepfather bought me a really beautiful antique marlinspike knife for my Navy Bootcamp graduation, it had a plain whalebone handle.  He said it was from the 1800's, and I don't doubt it, he collected lots of antique guns and had his sources.  I carried it with me on land and at sea.

It started a trend on my ship and several of my friends and other crew members including our XO started buying them, we'd look in pawn shops and antique stores all over the world.  One day one of my friends, a boatswains mate, gave me a little monkeys paw slungshot he'd made out of this old rope we'd found at the beach, he'd put a small ball bearing in the middle.  I tied it to the rung in my knife.  I lost it a few years after I got out of the Navy, it had sat on my shelf with other nik naks I'd gathered from the ports we stopped in, and one day I noticed it was missing.  I think one of my girlfriends daughters friends stole it.  I'd like to find another like it, but I could never make a monkeys paw like Matt did.

Looked kind of like this but older, tarnished, plain bone and the monkeys paw was hemp rope, aged by who knows how long in the ocean...
http://www.skipjackmarinegallery.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/USSMonitor_knifeclosed_Tony_Perry_lg2.jpg


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Pool free fall

Towering Pool Free Fall


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Skateboarding Dog Kickflips His Board at a Skate Park

Skateboarding Dog Kickflips His Board at a Skate Park


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2013)

The Brad Pitt Rule


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2013)

Guy Pranks Little Brother by Tilting His Entire Bedroom 90 Degrees

Amstelveen, Netherlands-based filmmaker Tobias Mathijsen of Tall Tales recently pranked his little brother by tilting his entire bedroom 90 degrees. Previously, he ruined his brother?s bedroom by giving it a girly pink makeover.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO_tXJcKhZs


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2013)

The actress nails it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2UszPwHvXE

"Women are so complex." -> to adult -> "Bitches be crazy."


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2013)

So true...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG6NbAd8r2Q


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2013)

Colbert Takes On Out-Mayor Johnny Cummings In Amazing 'People Who Are Destroying America' Segment (VIDEO)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Lifehacks For Living Alone, A Parody by UCB Comedy

The UCB Comedy ?Sneak Thief? beta team demonstrates 10 simple tricks for living by yourself in their parody video ?Lifehacks For Living Alone.? It was written by Josh Penn Boris and directed by Ed Spangler.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Wolverine: A Film By Woody Allen

Wolverine: A Film By Woody Allen


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2013)

maniclion said:


> My stepfather bought me a really beautiful antique marlinspike knife for my Navy Bootcamp graduation, it had a plain whalebone handle.  He said it was from the 1800's, and I don't doubt it, he collected lots of antique guns and had his sources.  I carried it with me on land and at sea.
> 
> It started a trend on my ship and several of my friends and other crew members including our XO started buying them, we'd look in pawn shops and antique stores all over the world.  One day one of my friends, a boatswains mate, gave me a little monkeys paw slungshot he'd made out of this old rope we'd found at the beach, he'd put a small ball bearing in the middle.  I tied it to the rung in my knife.  I lost it a few years after I got out of the Navy, it had sat on my shelf with other nik naks I'd gathered from the ports we stopped in, and one day I noticed it was missing.  I think one of my girlfriends daughters friends stole it.  I'd like to find another like it, but I could never make a monkeys paw like Matt did.
> 
> ...



nice. trying to be the dad too in my house i got books and videos about knots to tie with Tyler. he wasn't very interested in the knotting but he was in wrapping sword handles. there are very cool knotting videos on youtube. 

knots

How to Tie a Two Color Monkey's Fist by TIAT - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyoLpz5IvtI


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2013)

i wanted to make these with railroad spikes but was afraid of the liability. 

Kung Fu Weapons - The Rope Dart & The Meteor Hammer - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Bride Dances Down the Aisle Singing ‘Crazy Bitch’ by Buckcherry

Bride Dances Down the Aisle Singing ?Crazy Bitch? by Buckcherry

A bride dances down the aisle toward her groom singing ?Crazy Bitch? by Buckcherry, offending quite a few of the wedding?s patrons. Her daughter, Kendra Garber, caught the moment on video and uploaded it to YouTube with the description ?My mom dancing down the isle doin what she wants having fun and being her.?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

Best of Web 5 - HD - Zapatou - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2013)

PSA: Boobs - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2013)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAwemDM2INo*


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2013)

Master Ken vs. Fastest Gun Disarm - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Brad Rowe posted this to his facebook page


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Game of Thrones Season 3 Visual Effects Breakdowns

Spin VFX has released an amazing demo reel with visual effects breakdowns showcasing the work that they did on season 3 of Game of Thrones.

Five-time Emmy nominated VFX Supervisor Jeff Campbell and three-time Emmy nominated Supervising Producer, Luke Groves led Spin?s team to deliver over 200 shots for the season, including Mance Rayder?s Camp, the Direwolves compositing sequences in the Northern Forest, CG crows, the 3D Unsullied Army, the Twins matte painting and The Wall 3D environment.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2013)

This Blog Will Blow Your Mind!: The Best Street Guitarist Ever Found (Feb 2013)


----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2013)

*Not what you think   Twerking*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHdiutY4XqA


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 2, 2013)

amen to a little booty shakin can be fun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4cCuMBhDvc


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L2Zg310FPY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 5, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Bride Dances Down the Aisle Singing ?Crazy Bitch? by Buckcherry
> 
> Bride Dances Down the Aisle Singing ?Crazy Bitch? by Buckcherry
> 
> A bride dances down the aisle toward her groom singing ?Crazy Bitch? by Buckcherry, offending quite a few of the wedding?s patrons. Her daughter, Kendra Garber, caught the moment on video and uploaded it to YouTube with the description ?My mom dancing down the isle doin what she wants having fun and being her.?




Now that is a classy lady.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

London to Brighton, 1953-2013


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2013)

This guy wakes up from Surgery and does not remember he is married to his wife  A must see 

Seeing her for the first time again - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

jagbender said:


> This guy wakes up from Surgery and does not remember he is married to his wife  A must see
> 
> Seeing her for the first time again - YouTube



I saw somewhere a interview with the couple. She is pretty hot.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

Bad Motherf*cker

Now This Is How You Use A Go Pro at AWSM.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2013)

Star Trek Teleportation

To celebrate the release of Star Trek Into Darkness, movie and TV streaming service blinkbox worked with top illusionist Scott Penrose to perform some cunning teleportation trickery.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2013)

Ridiculously Awesome 15-Year-Old Fingerstyle Guitarist

Ben Lapps shreds the acoustic guitar with his unique style


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2013)

Actress Geena Davis Shows Off Her Archery Skills

Actress Geena Davis shows off her archery skills ? and whips out a handgun and a hammer ? while referencing her previous film works in this fun video by Funny or Die. Davis also encourages viewers to ?support gender equality in film, television, and archery.?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2013)

Bill Maher on Sonic


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Listerine commercial with Guillermo (Jimmy Kimmel Live)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2013)

Half Life Raise the Bar


----------



## malk (Oct 7, 2013)

the kid at 3.24mins lol,great parenting skills


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Supercut of Spooky Moments in Movies & TV Shows That Turn Out to be ‘Just a Cat’

Supercut of Spooky Moments in Movies & TV Shows That Turn Out to be ?Just a Cat?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

Gold digger prank


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

The Most Intentionally Funny Video of The Day 10/15/13: Fox ADHD’s Teen Halloween ? Nerdist

Anyone Christmas shopping yet? It?s 2013, and some of me thinks that we push the holiday season further up every year like tectonic plates approaching each other to collide. What?s the other tectonic plate in that metaphor? I?m not sure, but while we all figure that out, watch The Most Intentionally Funny Video of The Day.

Today?s MIFV comes from Fox ADHD and is a realistic take, albeit an animated one, on what a high school full of classic monsters would be like (i.e. kind of like human high school).


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

Spooky Tunes: A Murderous Jake Gyllenhaal in The Shoes’ ‘Time to Dance’ ? Nerdist

Spooky Tunes: A Murderous Jake Gyllenhaal in The Shoes? ?Time to Dance?

Despite the popularity of The Shoes? upbeat and appropriately named 2012 track ?Time to Dance?, the accompanying beautiful and macabre music video has a surprisingly low number of views, even with Jake Gyllenhaal as its leading man. And while half a million views is nothing to sneeze at, the creepy short film deserves to have a lot more eyeballs on it.

Clocking in at almost 10:00, the short illustrates a grisly killing spree through the eyes of a detached-looking Gyllenhaal. And though 10:00 is like two hours in YouTube Time, the video manages to stay captivatingly creepy throughout. We see him take bloody revenge on his hip-looking victims at various parties, then methodically grooming and planning his next attack. Throughout the video, Gyllenhaal keeps a quiet insanity in his eyes that is almost creepier than the murder scenes themselves.

The song itself is an interesting foil to the horror movie like scenes of the short. The French synth-pop duo had been gaining speed remixing already established pop artists, but their album Crack My Bones is their first venture into the spotlight. ?Time to Dance? is a rewarding jam with meandering beats reminiscent of LCD Soundsystem.

Sample the entire Crack My Bones album at the band?s Last FM site, and make sure you let me know what you think of the album and what other creepy music videos you like on Twitter!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)

The Most Intentionally Funny Video of The Day 10/17/13: Pete Holmes’ Batman vs. Superman ? Nerdist

The Most Intentionally Funny Video of The Day 10/17/13: Pete Holmes? Batman vs. Superman

The government is no longer shut down. We?re back, or so say many Tumblr .gifs, so before you go check if anything actually changed (and then realize it probably hasn?t on a personal level), get your spirits up by watching The Most Intentionally Funny Video of The Day.

Today?s MIFV comes from Nerdist?s own You Made It Weird host Pete Holmes and his Pete Holmes Show coming up on TBS: Pete reprises his role as ?Batman?/Badman and trash talks Superman, which a Justice League movie could do well to take notes from.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2013)

Walking in Hooves 2.0 by Oonacat ?2012 - Costume, Cosplay, Theatre - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

Russian man kills wild boar with kitchen sink - Guyism

Don?t have a gun, don?t have a spear, no worries. We?ll just throw the kitchen sink at this wild boar. This is the most ?meanwhile in Russia? things ever.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby the Orphaned Baby Wombat Learns to Use a Cat Door

Ruby the Wombat using the cat door


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)

Thor clip 5


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)

Supercut of People in Scary Movies Saying ‘I’ll Check It Out’ & Splitting Up From Their Group

Supercut of People in Scary Movies Saying ?I?ll Check It Out? & Splitting Up From Their Group


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Animation of Orson Welles? Notorious ?Frozen Peas? Rant

Animation of Orson Welles? Notorious ?Frozen Peas? Rant

Neil Williams created this wonderful animated version of the notorious ?Frozen Peas? rant by Orson Welles. The rant originates from a voice-over recording session, likely in 1970, during which Welles became increasingly agitated over the poor copy he was being asked to read for a series of food commercials. Williams? animation is an extra feature for the Shut Up Little Man documentary.

[video=vimeo;68817558]http://vimeo.com/68817558[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Mr. Owl Gets Called Out in Jimmy Fallon’s Parody of the 1970s Tootsie Pop Commercial

Mr. Owl Gets Called Out in Jimmy Fallon?s Parody of the 1970s Tootsie Pop Commercial


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Ex-men: Gambit


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Ex-men: Wolverine


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Pumpkin Killing Methods 4


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

Escalator


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

Moaning Joe


----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazing 9 year old Girl sings in Holland's got talent 
Holland's Got Talent 2013 - Amira Willighagen (9) - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Nov 6, 2013)

The Fart Barrier.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Future Cirque member


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2013)

Cute redhead tests out an electric fence with her bare ass, bad things ensue - Guyism






As if putting your bare booty on an electric fence weren?t bad enough, more comically awful things befall this cute redheaded chick after her bad idea parade. NSFW due to pale redhead butt.

After watching her make the cameragirl count down approximately 700 times, I was more than happy with the outcome of this video. Everyone who wastes two minutes of my time should end up with an electrocuted ass and a face full of cow shit. That?s my promise to you all.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2013)

Thor or Loki?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

How To Make A Reality Show


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

Ken Block's Gymkhana Six


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Lord of the Rings Rohan theme played on harp guitar


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

James Ellis and the Rocket Science Trampoline Test


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

Girl puts on grandma costume and pole dances in the middle of crowded streets

Girl puts on grandma costume and pole dances in the middle of crowded streets - Guyism

To promote Sexpo, an Australian sex convention, some hot chick dressed up like a grandma and did sultry pole dance moves in the middle of crowded streets. Because nothing gets us more interested in sex than grandmas, obviously.

Fuck that noise, find me a real grandma and have her do this. Or just proposition people for sex like this guy had his Jewish grandma do. Keep grandmas working, even if it is in the borderline sex trade. That?s all I ask.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2013)

Ex-Men: Angel


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2013)

Ex-Men: Jubilee


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2013)

Ex-Men: Iceman


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2013)

Funny Scary Snowman Prank (Season 4 Episode 1) Boston


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2013)

Archery in Film


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2013)

Guy catches wife in bed with another man, decides to film it for the Internet - Guyism

Guy catches wife in bed with another man, decides to film it for the Internet

This guy suspected his wife of cheating and came home early one day. He found her in bed with another man and decided to talk it out like a mature adult. Kidding! He filmed it and made her cry then posted it online.

At first I thought this was wildly fake but that argument was such a real life moment between two dumb people. If someone scripted ?I knew something was up because nothing ever gets done around here,? they?d be probably the worst screenwriter or video producer in the history of mankind. So I?m going to file this one as so fake it?s real and?

Wait, did he say ?your hot little cousin?? Yeah this might just be a porn. My apologies.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2013)

Pissed off city worker sets up the greatest Christmas light display to embarrass his bosses - Guyism

Pissed off city worker sets up the greatest Christmas light display to embarrass his bosses

Ah Christmastime, a time for joy and cheer and angry city employees to make Christmas light arrangements that look like penises to embarrass their bosses for making their lives miserable. It truly is the most wonderful time of the year.

At least it was a large penis and not a tiny one. Nothing worse than getting pranked by employee and getting a baby dick out of it. If it ain?t nine inches at scale, don?t waste your time, guys.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Video proof that Victoria's Secret models are bad at twerking - Guyism

Video proof that Victoria?s Secret models are really, really bad at twerking

This Instagram video of various models twerking backstage at the 2013 Victoria?s Secret Fashion Show should officially put an end to any white girl ever twerking again. Nice try Cara Delevingne, your first video was great, but this one? Sorry. When women who are in the top 1% of the sexiest women in the world look like this when trying to twerk it?s proof positive that the Caucasian race simply needs to stop.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate Christmas


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 13, 2013)

I Shit My Pants - YouTube


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Virtual Wallet: Dave's The Boss (Extended)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Danny Manslaughter's Guide to Financial Freedom (P.S.-- Dave Ramsey Sucks)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

In his latest video, Richard Ryan of RatedRR crafts a Christmas tree out of detonating cord and captures the resulting Christmas-themed explosion in super slow motion.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Slade Family Christmas Card 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2013)

Planet Fitness Trolling


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

Stunning Ice Spectacle On Minnesota Lake 2013 

On a day in which spring made its return to Minnesota with a vengeance, Nadalie Thomas caught Old Man Winter making his last stand with an ice-shattering spectacle known to some as "chandeliering." 

Nadalie and her kids were down on the shores of Medicine Lake in Plymouth Saturday when they noticed large piles of ice that were splintering into fine shards similar to glass. 

As spectacular as the visual image was the ear-splitting sound that accompanied the icy scene.

Meteorologist Jerrid Sebesta was so impressed at the unusual occurrence that he showed Nadalie's video on his weathercast at both 5 and 10 p.m. Jerrid says the remaining ice is very brittle due to the sun and warm temps, and at some point it reaches the state where ice first crystalizes, the ice then splinters, creating a racket in the process.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2013)

My BeatBoxing 1 year old niece - YouTube


----------



## custom (Dec 27, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> [video=youtube;1aMvoaFCMCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1aMvoaFCMCI[/video]



This is what Cube789 would look like the 1st time in the gym....if he ever goes


----------



## cube789 (Dec 28, 2013)

custom said:


> This is what Cube789 would look like the 1st time in the gym....if he ever goes




butt hurts a bitch, especially when youre the forum turd


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2013)

Stripper tries to twerk, traps herself behind a locker in the process - Guyism

Stripper tries to twerk, traps herself behind a locker in the process

  When twerking goes wrong: A stripper tries to show off her sick booty dance moves on top of a locker. Then, she falls behind it and gets trapped because that?s life in a nutshell. Warning: Some NSFWishness.

Nothing says ?Cruising towards the finish line of 2013″ quite like a dumb stripper with her big whore heels poking up behind a locker like she got crushed in The Wizard of Oz. What would the holidays be without such an occurrence.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Bama fan goes crazy on OU student at Sugar Bowl


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

Different types of dancers in Singapore clubs


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2014)

Ukrainian Outdoor Gym Made From Scrap Metal! Amazing! - YouTube

Outdoor gym uses equipment made from Soviet WWII tanks | Metro News


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Laughing - The Supercut


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Gunter Schlierkamp in a recent Bud Light commercial: Hold My Beer.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Space Janitors - More Season 2 Bloopers!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2014)

Confused little girl meets her fathers twin for the first time


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

Supercut of All 522 F-Bombs Dropped in ?The Wolf of Wall Street?

The Wolf of Wall Street" is the most fuck-filled non-documentary movie in the history of Hollywood. We counted 522 audible, intelligible fucks. ("The Big Lebowski" only had 260.)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2014)

?Devil Baby? Surprises Pedestrians in New York City

?Devil Baby? Surprises Pedestrians in New York City

An animatronic ?Devil Baby? in a remote-controlled stroller surprises unsuspecting pedestrians in New York City in this elaborate staged prank. The stunt was created as a promotion for the upcoming found-footage horror movie Devil?s Due by Thinkmodo, the same viral marketing company behind the promotional stunt for Carrie that featured a woman wrecking a cafe with her telekinetic powers. In an interview with Yahoo Movies, Thinkmodo founder Michael Krivicka said ?People were totally cool with being in the video after getting the living hell scared out of them. Each reaction ended with a laugh, and everyone loved the look of the baby.?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2014)

Can You Walk on Water? (Non-Newtonian Fluid Pool) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2014)

The guy in this video does some type of street pickup videos in which he tries to get girls? numbers. But he met his match: A possibly criminally insane woman who has no patience for his shtick.

Is it possible that this is what true love looks like? They hate each other, they find common ground, they hate each other again. It?s a thin line, bro. You were crazy enough to talk to her for seven minutes, she?s just regular crazy. Match made in hog heaven.

She needs to sound a little less like Daffy Duck, though.
Guy tries to pickup girl, ends up rejected in the angriest way possible - Guyism


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> The guy in this video does some type of street pickup videos in which he tries to get girls? numbers. But he met his match: A possibly criminally insane woman who has no patience for his shtick.
> 
> Is it possible that this is what true love looks like? They hate each other, they find common ground, they hate each other again. It?s a thin line, bro. You were crazy enough to talk to her for seven minutes, she?s just regular crazy. Match made in hog heaven.
> 
> ...


Ho-lee-crap, that was painful to watch, and sadly...I did. Neither could form a sentence. This guy was a pick-up artist? No game. I have more game...and I have no game. I think I am more mad at myself for wasting the time of watching this...is it ok to throat punch myself?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)

French prankster R?mi Gaillard has released his latest prank. This time around, he dresses up as a giant pigeon and poops on a man?s vehicle at a car wash. We?ve previously written about R?mi and his numerous prank videos.

http://laughingsquid.com/remi-gaill...on-and-poops-on-a-mans-vehicle-at-a-car-wash/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

Kia Super Bowl Ad

"The Truth" | Official Kia K900 Morpheus Big Game Commercial 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

Audi has released ?Doberhuahua,? its Super Bowl ad starring a Chihuahua-Doberman hybrid. Instead of being cute, the strange dog?s huge head and vicious nature make it rather horrifying.

http://laughingsquid.com/audis-dobe...stars-a-horrifying-chihuahua-doberman-hybrid/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/volkswagen...-their-wings-every-time-a-vw-hits-100k-miles/

Volkswagen?s Super Bowl Ad Shows German Engineers Earning Their ?Wings? Every Time a VW Hits 100K Miles


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-evil-to...us-in-jaguars-british-villains-super-bowl-ad/

An Evil Tom Hiddleston, Ben Kingsley, and Mark Strong ?Rendezvous? in Jaguar?s ?British Villains? Super Bowl Ad


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2014)

Dannon Oikos Greek Yogurt - The Spill


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2014)

http://brobible.com/sports/article/...llist&utm_medium=thrillist&utm_campaign=links

What Your Gym Gear Says About You 

I think it's only appropriate to take this specific moment in time to thank a guy from the gym in my hometown who indirectly inspired me to never use any kind of work out gear. I've long since forgotten your name, and we probably only spoke a total of five times throughout my entire time in high school, but your flesh-toned workout gloves, always-on lifting belt, and diverse collection of Zubaz scarred me in the best of ways. I always knew that shit looked foolish, but you drove home that point with a goddamn sledgehammer seeing as how you were not in shape AT ALL. I owe my boring gym gear game to you, good sir. Thank you.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

A girl meets her match when she encounters the ridiculous bass of some dude?s car. Then things get real and potentially messy.

Meanwhile I?m here having to move my hands and look at porn AT THE SAME TIME like some spaceman. And people say men have it easier than women.

P.S. We posted this video when it initially blew up last July but it?s going viral again so, hey, why not relive her joy all over again!

http://guyism.com/humor/this-is-a-girl-getting-off-from-the-bass-of-a-car-stereo.html


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/poor-dog-disappointed-owners-fart.html

This poor dog could not be more disappointed in his owner?s fart

Farts are funny, that?s a rule as old as time. But this dog isn?t so amused when his owner subjected him to one of his farts while the poor dog was trying to sleep.

I feel bad for the dog. He just wants to take a little nap and instead is forced to endure these indignities while his owner guffaws.

Then again, we?ve been forced to endure picking up dogs? crap for centuries even though they?re the ?domesticated? ones so maybe this dude has the right idea. Screw it, let?s all fart in our dogs? faces tonight with this dude as our leader. It?s a movement. A smelly, slightly cruel movement, but a movement all the same.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/dads-reaction-son-failing-driving-test-makes-wish-dad.html

Dad?s reaction to his son failing his driving test makes me wish that he were my dad

Maybe your dad is awesome. That?s totally cool. But there?s no shame in admitting that this dad is just sliiightly more awesome based on his reaction to his son telling him that he failed another driving test.

I?m big on this dad?s stances toward both profanity and charming women to get ahead in life. I?m 29 years old and really have no need for a parental figure at this point but is it too late to get him to adopt me? I?m willing to give significantly valuable Father?s Day gifts in return.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

Binky Sings Happy Birthday


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/girls-trick-big-boobs-will-leave-speechless-guaranteed.html

This girl?s trick with her big boobs will leave you speechless, guaranteed

I?m not sure I?d call this girl?s big boob trick sexy as much as I?d call it jawdropping and confusing. But either way, your life will be enriched for having watched it and that?s a Guyism Guarantee.

That sound she makes upon collision is really just a delight. Pure breast meat noise unable to be replicated by anything else there. Nature?s so beautiful sometimes.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-herd-of-...s-during-her-visit-to-rabbit-island-in-japan/

A herd of wild rabbits chase down a woman offering them treats during her visit to the island of Okunoshima, Japan, colloquially known as ?Usagi Jima? (Rabbit Island).


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/logan-paul-returns-with-his-second-compilation-of-funny-vine-videos/

Logan Paul has returned with his second compilation of hilarious Vine videos. This time around, Logan jumps out of a second story window to escape a romantic relationship, reenacts a classic scene from Lion King in a store, and more. We previously wrote about his first Vine compilation.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Teen has fire set to himself then jumps 5 stories


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/street-fig...hicle-in-an-amusing-turkish-car-insurance-ad/

Street Fighter?s Ryu Destroys an Uninsured Motorist?s Vehicle in an Amusing Turkish Car Insurance Ad

?Don?t worry, nothing will happen to my car. What could possibly happen?? ? Uninsured Driver

In this amusing Turkish car insurance ad by Anadolu Sigorta, an uninsured motorist gets a wake up call when Ryu from Street Fighter completely destroys his vehicle. That will definitely show him that having your car insured is important.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/transforme...ailer-dubbed-over-with-pee-wee-hermans-voice/

Transformers: Age of Extinction Movie Trailer Dubbed Over with Pee-wee Herman?s Voice


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-alarm-c...slow-motion-in-honor-of-daylight-saving-time/

An Alarm Clock Destroyed by a Sledgehammer in Super Slow Motion in Honor of Daylight Saving Time

Grant Thompson, also known as The King of Random, destroys an alarm clock with a sledgehammer in observance of the upcoming daylight saving time and films the resulting destruction in super slow motion at 10,000 frames per second.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/who-actress-old-navy-pixie-pants-commercial-amy-poehler.html

Who is the sexy actress in the Old Navy Pixie Pants commercial with Amy Poehler?

Over the weekend a very funny Old Navy commercial starring Amy Poehler aired that basically focused on the butt of a woman wearing their new Pixie Pants. Immediately we (and many others) wanted to know who that woman was. Here?s the answer. Her name is Christine Donlon and you may have actually seen her before, but didn?t realize it.

According to her IMDB page Christine has appeared on Gossip Girl once, was on Femme Fatales four times, and was even on How I Met Your Mother last year, and most recently appears on a Web series called Professional Friend. 

Keep up with Christine Donlon?s latest adventures by following her on Instagram, Twitter, Vimeo, and Funny or Die.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

Guinea Pig Attacks A Bag Of Popcorn In An Whirlwind Frenzy


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 15, 2014)

Some one posted this on my Facebook and I died laughing.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike Johnson calling out Ol'Frank McGrath


----------



## malk (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-incredi...tom-quadcopter-flying-into-an-active-volcano/

YouTube user Shaun O&#146;Callaghan flies a DJI Phantom quadcopter incredibly close to Mount Yasur, an active volcano on Tanna Island, Vanuatu, in this brief but incredible video.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-incredi...base-jump-from-one-world-trade-center-at-3am/

On September 30, 2013, three men &#151; now identified as James Brady, Andrew Rossig, and Marco Markovich &#151; climbed to the top of One World Trade Center and performed a BASE jump from it at 3:00 AM. In this video recorded by Brady&#146;s helmet camera during the act, he watches as one of his fellow jumpers takes the leap, and then jumps himself before quickly opening his parachute to land safely on the street below. The group, including lookout Kyle Hartwell, surrendered to authorities on March 24th, 2014.

NYC Freedom Tower B.A.S.E. Jump


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/stunning-camera-drone-video-of-ice-caves-in-alaska/

Stunning Camera Drone Video of Ice Caves in Alaska

A DJI Phantom drone explores ice caves in the Mendenhall Glacier in Alaska in this stunning video by Firefight Films. The video, part of a film project entitled &#147;Bigger Than Life,&#148; was produced in collaboration with DSLR Pros, an aerial film production company.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/dad-adds-s...old-son-turning-him-into-an-action-movie-kid/

Dad Adds Special Effects To Videos of His 3-Year-Old Son Turning Him Into an &#145;Action Movie Kid&#146;

An awesome dad has been adding special effects to videos of his 3-year-old son, turning him into an &#147;Action Movie Kid&#148;. You can watch the full series of videos on their YouTube channel.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

Grappling Gun


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/slow-motion-video-of-150-mousetraps-being-triggered-in-a-chain-reaction/

Gavin Free and Daniel Gruchy of The Slow Mo Guys carefully set up 150 mousetraps then filmed them at 2500fps with a with a Phantom Flex camera as Dan triggered them to all go off in a chain reaction, resulting in a really wonderful slow motion video.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2014)

Free sex (Rémi Gaillard)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/check-out-eliza-dushku-in-the-gable-5/

Check Out Eliza Dushku in THE GABLE 5

Dollhouse fans, rejoice! If you&#146;ve been craving the badassery of active Echo, check out Eliza Dushku&#146;s latest action-packed endeavor, The Gable 5.

Directed by the mastermind that brought you Mortal Kombat: Legacy, Kevin Tancheron, this ten minute short revolves around Dr. Conrad Gable and his neurological research creating a drug powerful enough to win every war possible. All he needs now are test subjects, and that&#146;s where Eliza Dushku charges in.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

Enormous


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2014)

STONE - A Doctor Who POV Short Film


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

Exquisite Artistry


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

Sometimes Security Cameras catch a gem!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/construct-...ring-suspicious-robotic-construction-workers/

&#145;Construct&#146;, A Science Fiction Short Film Featuring Suspicious Robotic Construction Workers

&#147;Construct&#148; is a science fiction short film from filmmaker Kevin Margo featuring some suspicious robotic construction workers. The film, which is currently still a work in progress, was first teased as part of a tech demo to show off the recent improvements in graphics hardware and software capabilities at Nvidia&#145;s GPU Technology Conference on March 25th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/french-juggler-creates-optical-illusions-using-four-rings/

French Juggler Creates Optical Illusions Using Four Rings

French juggler Lindzee Poi manipulates a quartet of juggling rings so as to make them appear as if they&#146;re rotating around one another in the video &#147;Amelymeloptical Illusion&#148;. Set to &#147;Comptine d&#146;un Autre Ete,&#148; a classical piano piece from the Amelie soundtrack, the piece is the latest in a number of videos of the juggler manipulating a variety of different instruments.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 11, 2014)

^^  ^^


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

Man Bench Presses With His Springy Stomach


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/don-o-mite-a-funky-blaxploitation-parody-of-amcs-mad-men/

The Leroy & Clarkson ad agency has created Don-O-Mite, a blaxploitation parody of AMC&#145;s popular television series Mad Men. This funky 1960′s spoof replaces creative director Don Draper with an ass kicking Don-O-Mite.

6 Foot 2 Inches of Black TNT exploding all over Madison Avenue


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/artist-katsu-creates-paintings-using-his-spray-paint-drone/

Artist KATSU Creates Paintings Using His Spray Paint Drone

Artist and hacker KATSU has developed a spray painting quadcopter drone that allows him to paint via radio control. He has used the drone to create a series of paintings on canvas, but the technology could readily be used on hard to reach indoor and outdoor surfaces (KATSU initially gained notoriety as a graffiti artist). He&#146;s also planning on making the drone fully autonomous and open source, which means one may soon be painting on a wall near you. KATSU&#146;s paintings are on display at the Silicon Valley Contemporary art show, taking place at the San Jose McEnery Convention Center through April 13, 2014. KATSU talks about his drone project in this interview with Motherboard.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/how-guys-drop-deuce-vs-girls-video.html

This &#145;how guys drop a deuce vs. how girls do it&#146; is spot-on hilarity


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/hot-girl-eating-ghost-peper.html

Watching hot women eat a ghost peppers should be a TV show

Television is pretty awful. I try to avoid it as much as possible. But I&#146;d watch a show of hot women ingesting dangerous food every week. 

Here&#146;s how this hot chick ended up biting a ghost pepper and chugging milk.


In Hawaii there are coffee trucks that serve coffee in there bikini. Well , being Chile Beast I couldn&#146;t resist when one of these hot chicks proclaimed to me that she wanted to know what it was like to eat a superhot pepper. Thanks for watching I really appreciate it!!

This woman serves coffee dressed like that? I guess every gimmick is needed to sell hot drinks in a tropical climate.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://guyism.com/humor/hot-girl-eating-ghost-peper.html
> 
> Watching hot women eat a ghost peppers should be a TV show
> 
> ...



Where are these coffee trucks and are they open right now!!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/this-is-ic...documenting-the-northern-lights-over-iceland/

&#145;This Is Iceland&#146;, A Stunning Time Lapse Video Documenting the Northern Lights Over Iceland

Photographer Oli Haukur Myrdal has captured the stunning beauty of the Northern Lights over the Iceland sky in this time lapse video taken during the winter of 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/mr-forthright-gives-advice-on-how-to-raise-kids-who-arent-awful/

Mr. Forthright Gives Parenting Advice On How To Raise Kids Who Aren&#146;t Awful


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/aerial-nyc-beautiful-overhead-footage-of-manhattan-shot-using-a-drone/

&#145;Aerial NYC&#146;, Beautiful Overhead Footage of Manhattan Shot Using a Drone

For &#147;Aerial NYC,&#148; New York City-based commercial director Randy Scott Slavin attached a GoPro to a DJI Phantom consumer quadcopter and picked up some really stunning overhead shots. Set to the song &#147;Tell Me&#148; by RL Grime and What So Not, the video features some great bird&#146;s eye shots of the Brooklyn Bridge, the arch in Washington Square Park and the Bank of America Tower.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/paris-in-m...p-motion-video-trip-around-the-city-of-light/

Paris In Motion, Part IV, A Beautiful Time-Lapse Stop-Motion Video Trip Around the City of Light

French photographer and filmmaker Mayeul Akpovi continues his gorgeous video trip around the City of Light with Paris in Motion Part IV. As with parts I, II and III before it, this latest instillation combines thousands of still photographs to create time-lapse video of some of the city&#146;s most famous sites.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/exploring-...aphing-abandoned-structures-in-new-york-city/

In &#147;Exploring Off-Limits New York,&#148; New York City culture site Animal follows around 2e as he photographs locations like the Greenpoint Terminal Market, Brooklyn&#146;s Domino Sugar Factory and The UnderBelly Project, a makeshift art gallery in an abandoned subway station. The photographer&#146;s identity, face and voice have all been altered due to the questionable legality of the project. 


For five years or so, the twenty-something-year old studied this hidden New York. He knows the history and the anatomy of every spot. Stepping into the Greenpoint Terminal warehouse, he talks about the rope, jute and hemp moved through it until the big fire gutted everything. He steps over that one loose step in a dust-covered staircase. He weaves, climbs, burrows in smooth, practiced motions.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/bat-tutty-...l-robot-battling-a-giant-robot-in-the-desert/

&#147;Bat.tutty.ry&#148; is a brief but vibrant animated short directed by Francois Heysen, a third-year student French computer graphics university Supinfocom. The minute-and-a-half long film is the result of six months of work and features a soundtrack by Lyon-based composer Remi Aurierers.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/kawah-ijen-volcano-in-indonesia-emits-eerie-blue-flames/

French photographer Olivier Grunewald captured these stunning photos of blue flames emanating from the Kawah Ijen volcano in Indonesia. The striking phenomena is caused by molten sulfur, which is emitted from the volcano in vast quantities, and ignites when exposed to air.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

Fetal Clinton


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2014)

Gamer "Smitten" takes a break to refill.

http://www.twitch.tv/gankfirstgaming/c/4178850


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/jack-mcbra...eam-up-for-a-new-comedy-series-on-adult-swim/

Jack McBrayer and Triumph the Insult Comic Dog to Team Up for a New Comedy Series on Adult Swim

Adult Swim has recently announced that they are planning to bring together actor Jack McBrayer and Triumph the Insult Comic Dog for a new, currently untitled, buddy comedy series that would be added to their 2014-2015 programming schedule. According to The Hollywood Reporter, &#147;unlike most everything in the Adult Swim live-action roster, it will air as a half-hour.&#148;


UNTITLED TRIUMPH/MCBRAYER SITCOM &#150; Jack (McBrayer) is a former child star of a popular Lassie-type series that ran in the &#146;80s and &#146;90s. After it was cancelled, his crude but beloved co-star (Triumph) spiraled into decadence and got Jack in trouble with him. 15 years later, with Jack finally self-sufficient, happy, and away from show business, Triumph finds his way back into Jack&#146;s life. This new half-hour live-action comedy series is created by Robert Smigel (SNL, TV Funhouse, Conan), Michael Koman (Eagleheart, Nathan For You) and David Feldman (Real Time, Dennis Miller Live), starring Emmy®-nominee Jack McBrayer (30 Rock) and Triumph the Insult Comic Dog (Conan), produced by Poochie Doochie Productions and Universal Television.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/what-star-...like-if-it-was-directed-by-quentin-tarantino/

Filmmaker Bobby Burns has created a gritty video that imagines what George Lucas&#145; 1977 epic space opera film, Star Wars: Episode IV &#150; A New Hope, would look like if it was directed by Quentin Tarantino. We previously wrote about Bobby&#146;s horror film version of Disney&#146;s Frozen.


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2014)

i love these

http://youtu.be/UaXqj5CBtMU

http://youtu.be/6BTjG-dhf5s


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

&#145;B-Class Cultural Heritage&#146;, A Skateboarder Faces Potentially Lethal Consequences for Standing on a Manhole Cover

http://laughingsquid.com/b-class-cu...consequences-for-standing-on-a-manhole-cover/

In &#147;B-Class Cultural Heritage&#148; by Japanese filmmaker Yuji Hariu, a skateboarder named Akira finds his life threatened by laser-toting robots belonging to a shadowy organization after he unwittingly stands on a manhole cover. The short, which won an Audience Award at the 2014 Florida Film Festival, is an action-packed mix of comedy, special effects and skate tricks. More information on the film can be found over on its official Facebook page.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

British inventor and video maker Colin Furze laughs devilishly while showing off his homemade Wolverine claws from X-Men that extend and retract at the touch of a button. Colin also made a handy video tutorial where he demonstrates how to create the death-dealing claws.

http://laughingsquid.com/inventor-b...-extend-and-retract-at-the-touch-of-a-button/


----------



## sneedham (May 23, 2014)

Nice Gregs..
Those were actually very good...Hell even the music was good and that kid prob has a bright future....


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/ex-men-mag...eto-rob-huebel-during-an-x-men-comedy-sketch/

Ex-Men: Magneto, Professor X Tries to Humiliate & Fire Magneto (Rob Huebel) During an X-Men Comedy Sketch


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/mite-an-an...he-carpet-of-overlook-hotel-from-the-shining/

In &#147;Mite,&#148; animator Walter Volbers dives into the hallway carpet outside of room 217 (the number from the book, not the movie) in the Overlook Hotel from The Shining to explore the dust mites that inhabit that world. According to Volbers, the three-and-a-half minute short is the culmination of nearly 10 years of work. 

Yes, this seems loooong, but this was an &#145;on and off&#146; project done aside from my day job as a CG artist. And most time was wasted having to redo the shading with Arnold. Summed up to an eight hour workday the animation of the Mite was completed in two weeks.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

Mad X-Men: Don Draper's Future Past 

http://laughingsquid.com/mad-x-men-...appens-when-the-x-men-try-to-tame-don-draper/

&#147;Mad X-Men&#147;, a very clever parody created for Quiznos&#145; entertainment channel &#147;Toasty TV&#147;, shows what happens when various members of The X-Men team try to rein in the perpetually reckless Don Draper from Mad Men. Needless to say, with these superheroes around, Don doesn&#146;t get to bully people in the way he&#146;s used to.


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLd2uAam0hI


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/rik-mayall-1958-2014-best-known-for-his-role-as-rick-on-the-young-ones/

Rik Mayall, the British comedian, writer and actor best known as Rick, the &#147;pompous would-be anarchist&#148; in the offbeat 1980′s sitcom The Young Ones, died at his home in London at the age of 56. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Rest in peace Rik. Your comic genius will be missed.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/popeye-the...e-of-eating-a-full-can-of-pre-cooked-spinach/

Popeye the Sailor Man Suffers the Realistic Consequence of Eating a Full Can of Pre-Cooked Spinach


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/wonder-how-that-orphan-black-dance-party-came-together-watch-this/

Wonder How That ORPHAN BLACK Dance Party Came Together? Watch This!

We&#146;re probably not alone in the reeling feeling we&#146;re still holding inside of us after that epic as all get-out season two finale of Orphan Black. The twists! The turns! The entirely new clone scenario! And perhaps most importantly: the clone club dance party.

As we mentioned in our recap of the episode, a lot went on as far as advancing both the storyline and scope of the sestrahood like no other. But perhaps the most impressive, at least from a technical standpoint, was the momentary respite from the craziness that appeared in the form of Cosima (because of course) instigating a wee bit of a dance break with Helena, Sarah, Alison, and sestrabrother Felix (because what dance party would be complete without him, right?).

It was adorable, a little cheesy, and absolutely one of the more silly and delightful moments of an otherwise breakneck, emotionally manipulating, rollercoaster of a finale. And since we nerds love a little behind the scenes action, BBC America has provided us all with a fun look at what it took to get all four of the clones into one single shot and scene (spoiler alert: Tatiana Maslany had to do a hell of a lot of dancing. Fingers crossed she was humming &#147;Dancing With Myself&#148; in her head all the while).

The ending is a particular delight, as the whole cast and crew gathered to dance it out and celebrate a very, very well done second season. Now I hope they realize we&#146;re going to need one of these with the many faces of Tatiana AND Ari Millen next season. (No pressure, guys!)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

http://boredomtherapy.com/clark-lit...campaign=Boosted+Posts&utm_content=WavePhotos

This Crazy Guy Walks Into The World&#146;s Biggest Waves. What He Captures Is Breathtaking.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

New Zealand-based Marty Todd captured some amusing footage of an angry ram that lives on his property that loves to attack to him while he&#146;s riding around on his dirt bike. The video was shot using GoPro HD Hero3+ cameras


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nat...-vacation-videos-are-the-new-instagram-photos

Drone Videos are the New Instagram Photos


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2014)

Barely Legal Pawn, feat. Bryan Cranston, Aaron Paul and Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2HipedgM3I


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-first-pe...ing-a-star-wars-inspired-forest-racing-event/

Olivier Yorgandjian of Annecy, France has created a compilation of first-person crash video shot by drones racing around a forest in a manner similar to the speeder chases on Endor in Return of the Jedi. The videos were created in connection with the Airgonay French drone club, which has put on similar events in the past.


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNEyWnIUR-k


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/chicago-st...eives-lots-of-friendly-kisses-from-strangers/

Chicago Student Wears a Custom-Made Mistletoe Contraption and Receives Lots of Friendly Kisses From Strangers


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nat...-on-mexico-city-s-montana-rusa-roller-coaster


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2014)

?Santa is Dead? by Bill Maher


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill Mahr is a not funny self important arrogant ass hat.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> Bill Mahr is a not funny self important arrogant ass hat.



Where is Santa going to live when theres no more N Pole?  On a house boat in Florida?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-homemade...from-scrap-parts-that-shoots-nine-inch-nails/

Odyssey of Oddities host Ivan Owen created an intimidating semi-automatic nail launcher from spare parts, including a bicycle, a lawnmower, a ventilation fan and scrap metal in preparation for the apocalypse. Owen demonstrates how the gun launches nine-inch nails and explains his conscious decision to avoid the obvious industrial music punnery. 


I thought about calling it the ?Trent Reznor Special,? but worried that the puns might spiral out of control.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2015)

Adult Wednesday Addams: Wednesday vs. Catcallers


----------



## jagbender (Feb 25, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153912910960019&fref=nf


----------



## jagbender (Feb 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL1sWIu05Zs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.blastr.com/2015-2-19/watch-stunning-360-degree-sci-fi-projection-demo-belgian-tech-show

Watch a stunning 360-degree sci-fi projection demo from Belgian tech show

This is a breathtaking demonstration of 360-degree digital projection mapping technology showcased at Mons2015: European Capital of Culture in the city of Mons, Belgium.  

The entire historic courtyard of the Le Carre Des Arts school was transformed into a sensational outdoor theater to display this 11-minute sci-fi show for the opening ceremony of this massive arts, culture and design expo.  The mind-blowing system, designed by Dirty Monitor, uses 20 synchronized digital projectors to create an otherworldly experience flashed across a 4400-square-meter area, with epic visions of the year 10,191 introduced by an alluring AI host named "CLOE."  

Check it out, and don't be too tough on your poor flatscreen TV.

https://vimeo.com/119203074


----------



## jagbender (Feb 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T74Xek-pDLM


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2015)

Stewie Griffin From ?Family Guy? Predicted The Caitlyn Jenner Transition Back In 2009 

Yesterday Kim Kardashian tried to wow the world with news that her and Kanye West are having another baby, but then Caitlyn Jenner completely stole her limelight and revealed the first official photo of her as a woman (on the cover of Vanity Fair). There are no actual confirmed reports that the Kim was angry about Caitlyn stealing her baby attention, but when you?re somehow famous just for being famous it must always linger in the back of your mind that your fame could disappear at any moment.

Sadly, this is not about Kim Kardashian falling down a well and the world forgetting about her. This is actually about how the video above predicted the Bruce to Caitlyn transition back in 2009, when Family Guy?s Stewie Griffin proclaimed that she was always a woman, ?an elegant, beautiful, Dutch woman.?






http://www.brobible.com/entertainme...aitlyn-jenner-stewie-griffin-prediction-2009/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2015)

Best costume


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2015)

Cat Dog Kung Fu

http://laughingsquid.com/special-ef...fu-battle-after-their-human-leaves-the-house/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2015)

Jedi with a GoPro


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2015)

Jedi with a GoPro 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2016)

Triumph the Insult Comic Dog at the Democratic Debate


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2016)

Goku rides Nimbus in Taipei 

http://comicbook.com/2016/02/10/hoverboard-transformed-into-dragon-balls-nimbus-cloud/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP Prince


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2016)

Brad Rowe's new commercial

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiLKDa2Sk0k


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2016)

Leather artist Clint Case of Bruiser Custom Cycle has shared an adorable video of his little son trying out his incredible homemade Halloween costume that looks like Luke Skywalker riding around on a tauntaun, just like in Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back.

http://laughingsquid.com/cute-littl...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2016)

Darth Maul: Apprentice

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djo_91jN3Pk


----------



## Damendn (Nov 1, 2016)

thanks guys for the videos, I forgot the last time when I laughed so hard


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2016)

Dave Chappelle's SNL Monologue







https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...logue-its-been-a-long-time/?wpisrc=nl_az_most

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--IS0XiNdpk


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2017)

Triumph Attends Trump?s Inauguration


----------



## NoOneAround (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39iEsevWxRI


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2020)

Twisted Tea "Smack ME!" Commercial


----------

